# Searching for Australian help! finding bands.. For SS scout



## brent (Jul 1, 2017)

hi.. i bought a Simpleshot scout about a year ago and when it arrived it had no bands.. my bad... i have decided i really want to get in and use my scout... but trying to find bands seems very difficult and expesive.. was going to cost me aroung $100 for 2 sets from Simpleshot...

and not sure if i should buy 1.5 metres of thereband gold from ebay and try to make my own,,,

located in ipswich Qld.

any help would be great thanks..

brent


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Aussie Aussie Aussie, Oi Oi Oi!

Buy some Therband Gold off ebay or somewhere that will ship to you, pick up a decent Rotary cutter, steel rule, a self healing mat and make your own. It will be way cheaper in the long run and even short term.

You'll have to make a band tying jig and learn how to do that too, but it is all easy stuff.


----------



## brent (Jul 1, 2017)

haha... thanks. i just ordered some theraband gold from ebay... found an australian supplier, im guessing i can find some leather offcuts from a local shoe repair store or similiar,,, and ill go and you tube how to tie them up,, if you have never fired a slingshot before how do you know what length to make them,,,

thanks again

brent


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Howdy Brent, These may help:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

brent said:


> if you have never fired a slingshot before how do you know what length to make them,,,
> thanks again
> brent


You read and research.


----------



## Sago (Jan 6, 2016)

Brent you are lucky to have been able to buy a Scout.I think Queensland is the only state that allows it.
I had made a couple of naturals and wanted to buy a Scout but our nanny state wouldn't allow me.
The advise from this forum was to make my own out of HDPE which I did but made a couple of ergos and not the Scout.
I made the HDPE slab from old laundry liquid bottles and then bought Theraband gold from ebay. 
A cutting mat and roller cutter are available at Spotlight stores,the leather for my pouches are offcuts from my leather working kit.
The slingshots are not pretty but very fit for purpose.
Welcome to your new addictive journey.


----------



## brent (Jul 1, 2017)

thanks guys for the help!..

Sago.. where about in aus are you... i ordered my scout 1 year ago and didnt even look at the laws to tell you the truth... we get all sorts of chinese slingshots poping up at the local markets...so i figured it was legal... luckily it was,,

depending where you are we may be able to figure out a way to get a scout to you. i travel frequently. 

im looking forward to my theraband gold to arrive so i can get tieing and cutting bands,, itching to shoot this thing,,,'

brent


----------



## subla86a (Jan 21, 2017)

brent said:


> hi.. i bought a Simpleshot scout about a year ago and when it arrived it had no bands.. my bad... i have decided i really want to get in and use my scout... but trying to find bands seems very difficult and expesive.. was going to cost me aroung $100 for 2 sets from Simpleshot...
> 
> and not sure if i should buy 1.5 metres of thereband gold from ebay and try to make my own,,,
> 
> ...


Hey Brent you can buy these bands for the Simpleshot from Extac http://www.extac.com.au/simple-shot-theraband-gold-nitro-slingshot-replace there located in QLD


----------



## Sago (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Brent,
I live in the Lower Blue Mountains in Sydney.Thanks for the offer about getting a scout to me but I now make my own slingshots,bands and pouches so the need is no longer there.
Currently have 5 bodies to cut out of a 30 mm thick slab of HDPE of which two are "Mules" from a template by Toddy.
The other three are ergos based on Bill Hayes' Hathcock Sniper design.
The initial attraction for a Scout is that they can accomodate any band or tube set up and are perfect for getting started but you will notice that many experienced shooters still use them.

Have fun mate and go the Hornet !!!!


----------

